
Gregg Pollack on Screencasting and Podcasting for Developers (in 10 minutes) - duck
http://www.rubyinside.com/gregg-pollack-on-screencasting-and-podcasting-for-developers-in-10-minutes-3467.html
======
petercooper
Thanks - nice to see my video on here! I am considering extending this to
doing quick ~10 minute single-topic interviews with developers of all types.
If anyone has any suggestions (especially whether just audio would be
OK/preferable) or "no, don't do it....!"s, I'm all ears. (They would ideally
be more technical than this.)

